# 108 Truro Complete With LM Strada



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dropped into 108's tiny set up in Malpass, Truro and had a perfectly made flat white for the princely sum of £2.10. Paul, the barista, said they had a bigger cafe in Truro complete with a LM Strada so we just had to check that out too. Both cafes use Origin beans roasted in Helston. Coffee was excellent in both set ups but the flat whites made on the LM Strada were noticeably superior to the ones made on a cheap and cheerful Astoria. Guess paying north of £13k does make a difference. Going to a cupping session on Monday evening at 108 - what a bonus.


----------

